# GIAC Stage 1 software NOW Available for the 2015+ MK7 GTI Worldwide!



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

GIAC Stage 1 software is now available for MK7 Volkswagen ® GTI. This software calibration accommodates the factory exhaust and intake system, retains OEM-like drivability, and offers dramatic performance improvements over the factory software. On 91 octane fuel, peak to peak performance gains are measured at 40-45 wheel HP and 45-50 ft lbs wheel torque over stock. In some areas of the power band, gains are as high as 55 wheel HP 55 ft lbs wheel torque. On 100 octane fuel, peak to peak performance gains are measured at 70-75 wheel HP and 45-50 ft lbs wheel torque. In some areas of the power band, gains reach as high as 80 wheel HP and 80 ft lbs wheel torque. This calibration features a proprietary boost control system to optimize air flow and horsepower. This GIAC boost control routine allows for a maximized but smooth power band, with clean, and consistent shifting at each gear change (for DSG models). 

Other notable features include the following:


properly calibrated air/fuel ratios,

improved throttle response for a drive-by-cable system feel

optimized torque control for smoother, faster shifting, and

raised speed limiters to factory redline in final drive gear.


















*Real World Performance Testing:* Acceleration testing GIAC Stage 1 software yielded an improvement in acceleration over stock of 5.42 seconds from 62 – 124 mph (100 – 200 km/h). Testing with stock software yielded a time of 17.98 seconds on 98 RON fuel. With GIAC stage 1 software installed, on 98 RON fuel, the same car yielded a 62 – 124 mph time of 12.56 seconds. In 1/4 mile testing, on 93 octane (98 RON), a stage 1 MK7 GTI ran [email protected] mph. This was done with no additional modifications, 100% factory weight, on factory wheels/tires.

















The software purchase (_*MSRP $550.00*_) includes a GIAC Pump fuel performance program. GIAC is proud to offer switchable options (Stock, Race and Valet modes) and a GIAC Handheld Program Switcher for the MK7 platform.



The following ECU part numbers are currently supported. If your part number is not on the list, ask your GIAC authorized dealer to submit a file request.


5G0906259 (international)

5G0906259A (US models)


*We would like to extend a special thanks to E-51 Car Studio, Sabado Performance, Stertmann Motorsport, AWE Tuning, Exoticars Service Centre, and SammyVR6 for testing with us on different vehicles, on different dynos and in heavily varying conditions. *


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

the dyno numbers are certainly different from APR and UNI offering which is understandable, different dyno, conditions etc, esp using heart breaker dyno for figures... thos 1/4m time/trap speaks for itself.. good stuff
would be nice to see some pulls done by customers now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

R32ManiaK said:


> the dyno numbers are certainly different from APR and UNI offering which is understandable, different dyno, conditions etc, esp using heart breaker dyno for figures... thos 1/4m time/trap speaks for itself.. good stuff
> would be nice to see some pulls done by customers now.


That time was actually run by Vortex user SammyVR6.


----------



## .:KindiGTI (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm from Oman, Middle East and there is no GIAC dealer near me. Would it be possible to buy the tune switching device with the tunes stored from you directly or does it have to be done through a dealer?

I also noticed you posted WHP numbers from a Mustang dyno but no crank figures, can you please share those. And is there any eta on stage 2 release?

Thanks


----------



## Fahrvergdüden (Aug 18, 2014)

I am also wondering about the disparity in gain numbers to APR as well (esp. with 91 fuel), and thought I should ask if it was intentional on GIAC's part to write program with lower gains than those posted by APR. Is this about reliability or...? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Insane Fahrenheit (Apr 18, 2008)

Fahrvergdüden said:


> I am also wondering about the disparity in gain numbers to APR as well (esp. with 91 fuel), and thought I should ask if it was intentional on GIAC's part to write program with lower gains than those posted by APR. Is this about reliability or...? Thanks for your reply!


+1


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Fahrvergdüden said:


> I am also wondering about the disparity in gain numbers to APR as well (esp. with 91 fuel), and thought I should ask if it was intentional on GIAC's part to write program with lower gains than those posted by APR. Is this about reliability or...? Thanks for your reply!


Our power gains (1/4 mile trap speeds & 62-124 mph times) in the real world don't seem to match the disparity that we see between the dyno plots. Based on that, I can only assume that there is a difference in the way that these cars dyno test on loaded dynos (our mustang MD500) versus hub dynos. If there were that much more power to be made, we would be seeing these cars trapping 113-114 mph on pump gas with only a tune, which isn't the case. :thumbup:

We do set the boost down low for specific reliability reasons, though. The intake temperatures under high load can get out of control pretty quickly with high boost and no other modifications.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

.:KindiGTI said:


> I'm from Oman, Middle East and there is no GIAC dealer near me. Would it be possible to buy the tune switching device with the tunes stored from you directly or does it have to be done through a dealer?
> 
> I also noticed you posted WHP numbers from a Mustang dyno but no crank figures, can you please share those. And is there any eta on stage 2 release?
> 
> Thanks


The software must be flashed by a dealer. 

Crank correction is a bit subjective without using an engine dyno, but I can put something together for you.


----------



## Insane Fahrenheit (Apr 18, 2008)

Car will be GIAC flashed next Friday at 1pm!


----------



## bad14gli (Nov 25, 2013)

whats the numbers look like for a gen 3 tsi in the gli and when can I get tuned!!!!!!!!! shop 2 miles from my house flashes giac


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

bad14gli said:


> whats the numbers look like for a gen 3 tsi in the gli and when can I get tuned!!!!!!!!! shop 2 miles from my house flashes giac


Here are the gains without DSG software. Torque gains will be quite a bit higher with DSG software installed. We have all part numbers completed and will be populating all DSG flash part numbers as well with stage 1,2 and 3 offerings.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

The 13.2 @ 109 was a DSG car? Does the software differ much for 6-speed? 

What's the procedure for switching between 93 and 100?

And do I need a re flash after a turboback exhaust?


----------



## Insane Fahrenheit (Apr 18, 2008)

PolskiHetzen said:


> The 13.2 @ 109 was a DSG car? Does the software differ much for 6-speed?
> 
> What's the procedure for switching between 93 and 100?
> 
> And do I need a re flash after a turboback exhaust?


I think the guy you are talking about just laid down a better time. You don't have to reflash when adding tbe. I believe you can switch using the handheld switch loader box.

*Yes, he ran a [email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

PolskiHetzen said:


> The 13.2 @ 109 was a DSG car? Does the software differ much for 6-speed?
> 
> What's the procedure for switching between 93 and 100?
> 
> And do I need a re flash after a turboback exhaust?


You don't need to reflash, but we will be offering a stage 2 for an upgraded turbo back.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

Insane Fahrenheit said:


> I think the guy you are talking about just laid down a better time. You don't have to reflash when adding tbe. I believe you can switch using the handheld switch loader box.
> 
> *Yes, he ran a [email protected]*


Link to the 12.8 time? Or details? Tire/weight savings/trans/mods/etc? That's moving for a stock turbo Golf.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You don't need to reflash, but we will be offering a stage 2 for an upgraded turbo back.


I come from the MK4 1.8t world so bear with me.

Is it the same type of ECU as in prior VWs, that will adjust to most of what you can bolt on, short of a big turbo? 

And what kind of changes does that Stage 2 make? Boost? Timing? AFR?

Lastly...how's the drive ability? Any boost spikes that mean messing with the N75 equivalent or trying MBCs/EBCs or whatever?


----------



## Insane Fahrenheit (Apr 18, 2008)

PolskiHetzen said:


> Link to the 12.8 time? Or details? Tire/weight savings/trans/mods/etc? That's moving for a stock turbo Golf.


Stock DSG with just a GIAC flash running on drag radials. I don't have a link for the slip. He posted it in the other GIAC flash thread. Yes they are moving lol.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

Insane Fahrenheit said:


> Stock DSG with just a GIAC flash running on drag radials. I don't have a link for the slip. He posted it in the other GIAC flash thread. Yes they are moving lol.


Not seeing it. Link?

Is DSG typically faster or higher trap then 6speed?


----------



## Insane Fahrenheit (Apr 18, 2008)

PolskiHetzen said:


> Not seeing it. Link?
> 
> Is DSG typically faster or higher trap then 6speed?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=86653277


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Insane Fahrenheit said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=86653277


EDIT: whoops, you beat me with the link. :banghead:


----------



## Insane Fahrenheit (Apr 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> EDIT: whoops, you beat me with the link. :banghead:


Lol I got you covered.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

PolskiHetzen said:


> I come from the MK4 1.8t world so bear with me.
> 
> Is it the same type of ECU as in prior VWs, that will adjust to most of what you can bolt on, short of a big turbo?
> 
> ...


This is a Simos 18 ECU which is unlike anything found in previous generations which were equipped with Bosch Motronic ECUs. We have a large amount of experience working with Simos ECUs from BMW, Audi and Porsche makes that have been using them for years. I would argue we have more experience with them than almost any tuner in the world with these types of ECUs and hold power records for nearly every one that we support. For example, our 997.2 Turbo S software is the only calibration to break into the 9 second 1/4 mile range, not to mention we did it on _stock turbos_. We also hold every single performance record for the B8/B8.5 S4 (3 different variations of software from 2010-2015) which uses Simos 8.4x/8.5x. 

Stage 2 makes more boost and more timing. Our AFRs are similar to stage 1. 

Drivability is as good or better than factory. You do not need to add anything at all with Stage 1.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This is a Simos 18 ECU which is unlike anything found in previous generations which were equipped with Bosch Motronic ECUs. We have a large amount of experience working with Simos ECUs from BMW, Audi and Porsche makes that have been using them for years. I would argue we have more experience with them than almost any tuner in the world with these types of ECUs and hold power records for nearly every one that we support. For example, our 997.2 Turbo S software is the only calibration to break into the 9 second 1/4 mile range, not to mention we did it on _stock turbos_. We also hold every single performance record for the B8/B8.5 S4 (3 different variations of software from 2010-2015) which uses Simos 8.4x/8.5x.
> 
> Stage 2 makes more boost and more timing. Our AFRs are similar to stage 1.
> 
> Drivability is as good or better than factory. You do not need to add anything at all with Stage 1.


awesome thanks :thumbup:


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You don't need to reflash, but we will be offering a stage 2 for an upgraded turbo back.


http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showpost.php?p=71642&postcount=370

Does stage 1 address this alleged boost creep issue and stage 2 just increase power gains even more so? 

I'm loving stage 1 but I'm debating intake or DP next. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

StopSweatinMe said:


> http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showpost.php?p=71642&postcount=370
> 
> Does stage 1 address this alleged boost creep issue and stage 2 just increase power gains even more so?
> 
> ...


We do not experience anything like what is in that post.


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We do not experience anything like what is in that post.


Thanks for getting back to me. I ordered the intake, and will report results. 

I'm wondering if the intake will offer similar or more power gains than the dp, as in the mk6, but I'm doubtful.

To those wondering if it's worth it, do you have the space to use the power? It's really fast to 100 mph+. Huge difference!!


----------



## Insane Fahrenheit (Apr 18, 2008)

Stage 2 come out come out wherever you are......


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Austin - will this tune work on the 2015 A3? I saw on AZ that an S3 file is in the works, but didn't know if there would be an A3 specific tune offered as well if needs to be different than the GTi/S3. 

Thanks!


----------



## Insane Fahrenheit (Apr 18, 2008)

What's the latest on Stage 1 revisions and Stage 2?


Sent from my iPhone while on Mars


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Insane Fahrenheit said:


> What's the latest on Stage 1 revisions and Stage 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while on Mars


We've completed dyno testing on Stage 2 and have moved on to street testing and drivability.


----------

